# I may have fucckked up....



## Straight30weight (Nov 17, 2018)

I think tore something this evening, could use a little advice. When I got to the gym I had it in my head that I was gonna do seated overhead barbell presses. Well I couldn’t get into a rack so I made an attempt to use the bench for it. I’ve tried it before but the bar is racked so far back that it’s almost impossible to unrack. So I thought I’d go light then move on to dumbbells. As I started warming up I discovered that I could press the bar all the way up (behind my head), then “pull” it forward (above my head), then go about my business. 

Started light, everything was fine. Everything kept going up with no problem. Added more weight, kept going. I decided to go a bit heavier and hit it for 5 then call it quits and move on. Well I pressed it to lock, then as I started to pull it forward, I could literally feel some shit tearing. Like paper tearing or ripping. Then my shoulder came out of socket and dropped a couple inches. I tried not to freak out and drop 200lbs on my head and slowly re-racked it. When I got the weight off, my shoulder seemed to go back in. I kinda sat there a little weirded out about it trying to understand wtf just happened. Then the pain mostly went away which further confused me. I moved it around a bit and other than my hand feeling tingly, the pain was minimal. I sat down on an incline bench and grabbed some 20lbers and did a couple incline presses, but it did not feel right. I called it quits. 

Got home and took my shirt off, there’s definitely a “hole” or void right where the tearing happened. There’s a bit of pain but minimal, but it’s bruising I don’t have that void on my right side. I can stick my finger in it. What’s strange is the lack of any substantial pain. 

So wtf did I do? Yes I know I ****ed up, I know better and yet I still did it. I must be getting old because in the past I would have tried to work through it. It kind of scared me a bit to be honest.


----------



## Jin (Nov 17, 2018)

That sucks man. 

Go see a doctor for sure.


----------



## Elivo (Nov 17, 2018)

Doctor and mri, sounds like something is torn. Mri will tell you the extent of the damage. They will probably want an X-ray as well with the shoulder actually moving when it happened. 

Sorry man, but I’m sure you know don’t do a damn thing with that arm as far as any type of lifting till it’s checked out. Even if you wake up and nothing hurts.


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 17, 2018)

i know you've been heavy benching a lot, that and the setup for your shoulder press equaled no bueno. Sucks dude. Be smart and get it checked out asap. for now go outside and lay in the snow


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 17, 2018)

I have no idea dear but I’m a freak so I’d definitely have it looked at!!


----------



## Straight30weight (Nov 17, 2018)

I expected to wake up in pain today and I’m surprised to find that it’s not much more painful today. A bit more, I’m very aware that there’s something wrong with it, but it’s mobile. The other thing is it feels....loose? Like it’s shifting in and out with little effort. I don’t know what the doctor situation will be, if I can get an mri today at the hospital or have to deal with seeing my doc, then a specialist, then an mri.


----------



## Rhino99 (Nov 17, 2018)

You may have a torn labrum dude....

I have it and I can move my left shoulder in and out of where its supposed to be. 
If I hunch my shoulders a little and make my left one go down there is a void on the back side of my shoulder that looks weird....like a crater.

I've had it for years. It may have hurt a little when I did it but I dont remember exactly when but it doesnt hurt at all now.


----------



## Jin (Nov 17, 2018)

Rhino99 said:


> You may have a torn labrum dude....
> .



More like a torn labia.


----------



## Straight30weight (Nov 17, 2018)

Jin said:


> More like a torn labia.


See, since you're a well respected member of this community (barely able to type that without laughing my labia off), I'm going to take that statement as I'm being a pussy. Which means you're telling me to walk it off and go for a new PR come Monday night. Which, since we all look up to you (well some may, I'm a bit taller than you) means I should take your advice since you're jacked and bearded and I'm only soft and goateed. So point received, Max effort on Monday, gonna walk this shit off. Thanks for having my back homie.


----------



## Jin (Nov 17, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> See, since you're a well respected member of this community (barely able to type that without laughing my labia off), I'm going to take that statement as I'm being a pussy. Which means you're telling me to walk it off and go for a new PR come Monday night. Which, since we all look up to you (well some may, I'm a bit taller than you) means I should take your advice since you're jacked and bearded and I'm only soft and goateed. So point received, Max effort on Monday, gonna walk this shit off. Thanks for having my back homie.



So glad I don’t need to spell shit out for you. 

Everyone be more like S30W dammit!


----------



## Straight30weight (Nov 17, 2018)

I can read between the lines and overthink better than everyone! 

I should totally be Elite....


----------



## Rhino99 (Nov 17, 2018)

lol to all of this....

"soft and goateed" lmao


----------



## Jin (Nov 17, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> I can read between the lines and overthink better than everyone!
> 
> I should totally be Elite....



Well, that just blew your chances. Back to green with you.


----------



## BrotherJ (Nov 17, 2018)

Go to a doctor and get it checked out - as someone who has torn stuff and dislocated their should before: don't do that behind the head bullshit. It's just asking for trouble - your shoulder isn't designed to carry a load behind your head in that position.


----------



## Jin (Nov 17, 2018)

BrotherJ said:


> Go to a doctor and get it checked out - as someone who has torn stuff and dislocated their should before: don't do that behind the head bullshit. It's just asking for trouble - your shoulder isn't designed to carry a load behind your head in that position.



Now you tell him.......


----------



## Straight30weight (Nov 17, 2018)

Jin said:


> Now you tell him.......


Yeah where were you at 5pm yesterday?

Seriously though, I don't know why I was so stupid...


----------



## Straight30weight (Nov 17, 2018)

Jin said:


> Well, that just blew your chances. Back to green with you.


You know my name should be spelled out in Red. Don't deny it.


----------



## Jada (Nov 17, 2018)

Wish u speedy recovery man


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 17, 2018)

Your shoulder isn't sitting correctly right now. Go get it checked out.


----------



## ccpro (Nov 17, 2018)

That sucks bro!!! I hope you're ok.  As an aging gent my flexibility has become so limited I can only use dumbbells especially on shoulders.  In fact I use cables for shoulder presses.  I feel ya.  Be well and see a doc.


----------



## Straight30weight (Nov 17, 2018)

ECKSRATED said:


> Your shoulder isn't sitting correctly right now. Go get it checked out.


Heading to the er to hopefully get some imaging done. Keeps falling out of socket and that brings on a very sharp pain


----------



## Straight30weight (Nov 17, 2018)

ccpro said:


> That sucks bro!!! I hope you're ok.  As an aging gent my flexibility has become so limited I can only use dumbbells especially on shoulders.  In fact I use cables for shoulder presses.  I feel ya.  Be well and see a doc.


Thanks dude. I’m hoping it’s minor.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 17, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> Heading to the er to hopefully get some imaging done. Keeps falling out of socket and that brings on a very sharp pain



Yea Def get your ass in there asap. Keep us posted. Hope it ain't too serious brother.


----------



## German89 (Nov 17, 2018)

Keep us posted!!

Ask them for steroids


----------



## Straight30weight (Nov 17, 2018)

Doc says I need to follow up with an ortho but looks like torn rotator cuff


----------



## Straight30weight (Nov 17, 2018)

German89 said:


> Keep us posted!!
> 
> Ask them for steroids


Dude says “do you need me to prescribe pain meds?”  I said absolutely not!


----------



## German89 (Nov 17, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> Dude says “do you need me to prescribe pain meds?”  I said absolutely not!



Yeh **** that.. although i could use a t3.. so snnoyed i cant even get a t1 over the counter here


----------



## Gadawg (Nov 17, 2018)

Damn dude. Im really sorry to read this.  It's one of my bigger fears.


----------



## snake (Nov 17, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> Doc says I need to follow up with an ortho but looks like torn rotator cuff



Brother, don't beat yourself up too much; it's part of the sport. Praying for a speedy recover for ya! I would avoid those presses in the future though, never liked the risk to reward ratio.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 17, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> Doc says I need to follow up with an ortho but looks like torn rotator cuff



Welcome to the club!!!


----------



## Seeker (Nov 18, 2018)

sorry for your troubles. Few people on here who haven't torn something or another. Heal up


----------



## Straight30weight (Nov 18, 2018)

Thanks guys, now I have the shoulder to match the knee. I’m running out of areas to focus on that aren’t broken! Seriously though, I’m gonna heal up and attack the bench and go back after squats again. I appreciate everyone’s responses.


----------



## DF (Nov 18, 2018)

A good rule of thumb...if it seems like a bad idea it probably is......

I hope for a minor tear & you heal up quickly.


----------



## Straight30weight (Nov 18, 2018)

DF said:


> A good rule of thumb...if it seems like a bad idea it probably is......
> 
> I hope for a minor tear & you heal up quickly.


Most lessons are learned the hard way.....at least for me


----------



## snake (Nov 19, 2018)

DF said:


> A good rule of thumb...if it seems like a bad idea it probably is......



"Take my advice, I'm not using it" :32 (18):


----------



## silvereyes87 (Nov 19, 2018)

I know my shoulder is ****ed. If i reach into my back seat the wrong way it dislocates. Thing is im not ready to do anything about it. Example being on short term for 6 months. Just not in the cards. So my  point. An  mri or specialist just to tell me what i already know that my shoulder need surgery and im gonna be out of work and the gym.  Neither of which in ready for right now.


----------



## Straight30weight (Nov 19, 2018)

silvereyes87 said:


> I know my shoulder is ****ed. If i reach into my back seat the wrong way it dislocates. Thing is im not ready to do anything about it. Example being on short term for 6 months. Just not in the cards. So my  point. An  mri or specialist just to tell me what i already know that my shoulder need surgery and im gonna be out of work and the gym.  Neither of which in ready for right now.


How does it effect your training?


----------



## Merlin (Nov 19, 2018)

S30W i'm sorry to hear about your shoulder. I tore all the ligaments in my shoulder and have been unable to lift any upper body weights for 9 months..... Good rule of thumb never do anything behind your head. Pull downs, presses etc, puts a lot of extra pressure on the shoulders and just from an anatomy standpoint much easier to tear something. Now you just need to heal which is the hardest part, DO NOTHING. If you make it worse like I did your recovery will be that much longer. I may even have to have a second surgery which will be another 9 months of no lifting. Just speaking from experience, things can now get much worse faster than they will better. You will be ok, Ill follow thread.


Side note on the pain meds when i had surgery my pain was so bad I HAD to take 3-4 oxy a day otherwise I could not function due to the pain. If you need it you need it. No shame in taking it. Too much pain can raise blood pressure, increase muscle tension, fatigue etc., decreased protein synthesis which leads to decreased healing.


----------



## Straight30weight (Nov 19, 2018)

Gear Grinder said:


> S30W i'm sorry to hear about your shoulder. I tore all the ligaments in my shoulder and have been unable to lift any upper body weights for 9 months..... Good rule of thumb never do anything behind your head. Pull downs, presses etc, puts a lot of extra pressure on the shoulders and just from an anatomy standpoint much easier to tear something. Now you just need to heal which is the hardest part, DO NOTHING. If you make it worse like I did your recovery will be that much longer. I may even have to have a second surgery which will be another 9 months of no lifting. Just speaking from experience, things can now get much worse faster than they will better. You will be ok, Ill follow thread.
> 
> 
> Side note on the pain meds when i had surgery my pain was so bad I HAD to take 3-4 oxy a day otherwise I could not function due to the pain. If you need it you need it. No shame in taking it. Too much pain can raise blood pressure, increase muscle tension, fatigue etc., decreased protein synthesis which leads to decreased healing.


Thanks for your reply man. Interesting thought on the pain/blood pressure relation. My BP is quite a bit elevated since the injury. Like 169/90. It’s usually far lower. Even on cycle. I can feel it, face is warm, I feel my heart beat. Today the pain is the worst so far and my arm is incredibly stiff. It’s falling out of socket more too. But then, my wife really pissed me off yesterday and I spent the day working on the house. So I tried to use it as much as I could and I’m paying for it now.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Nov 19, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> How does it effect your training?



Well i have to focus really hard on proper technique when doing any kinda overhead press. Dumbell flies are out of the question but i can use a machine. And my bench  i havent been able to push myself past 315 without fearing it giving out.


----------



## Straight30weight (Nov 19, 2018)

silvereyes87 said:


> Well i have to focus really hard on proper technique when doing any kinda overhead press. Dumbell flies are out of the question but i can use a machine. And my bench  i havent been able to push myself past 315 without fearing it giving out.


That last sentence is the one that worries me the most. I'm seeing an Ortho Fri for an MRI to understand the extent of it.


----------



## Merlin (Nov 19, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> Thanks for your reply man. Interesting thought on the pain/blood pressure relation. My BP is quite a bit elevated since the injury. Like 169/90. It’s usually far lower. Even on cycle. I can feel it, face is warm, I feel my heart beat. Today the pain is the worst so far and my arm is incredibly stiff. It’s falling out of socket more too. But then, my wife really pissed me off yesterday and I spent the day working on the house. So I tried to use it as much as I could and I’m paying for it now.




Lots of good reads on pain my man give them a google. But also know even if you pain is gone it does not necessary mean you're healed, thats when re-injury occurs most :/


----------



## Straight30weight (Nov 23, 2018)

Slight update. Seen the ortho today, tells me I need an mri ASAP. His secretary spends an hour on the phone with my insurance company to get the approval, only to find out that the office that handles that is closed. So I have to wait til Monday and hope they approve it. Such bullshit, why does the insurance company get to dictate your care?


----------



## Gadawg (Nov 23, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> Slight update. Seen the ortho today, tells me I need an mri ASAP. His secretary spends an hour on the phone with my insurance company to get the approval, only to find out that the office that handles that is closed. So I have to wait til Monday and hope they approve it. Such bullshit, why does the insurance company get to dictate your care?



Sorry on all counts man. Shit


----------



## German89 (Nov 24, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> Slight update. Seen the ortho today, tells me I need an mri ASAP. His secretary spends an hour on the phone with my insurance company to get the approval, only to find out that the office that handles that is closed. So I have to wait til Monday and hope they approve it. Such bullshit, why does the insurance company get to dictate your care?



Monday is a holiday here so.. i dont know if your state is too. You might not get a answer til tuesday.

You guys insurance bullshit is a headache.  Gosh!!


----------



## Straight30weight (Nov 24, 2018)

German89 said:


> Monday is a holiday here so.. i dont know if your state is too. You might not get a answer til tuesday.
> 
> You guys insurance bullshit is a headache.  Gosh!!


“You guys”. You live here too!!! I don’t know what the Monday holiday but I better get a ****in mri Monday! It’s scheduled for 230, no clue if it’ll be approved or not. It might not be, the ****in insurance pricks make all the decisions, not doctors.


----------

